# Grizzly Cabinet Saw Review G0690



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm two things:

1) Slightly envious of your new saw, and …

2) Very grateful for your review.

Grizzly is definitely on my short list for … if I ever upgrade to a cabinet saw … along with SawStop, Unisaw, PMs, General, and …. more likely … an old Uni that I fix up.

Enjoy it !


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice review. Grizzly is also on my short list, though I am still a year out on my purchase.


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

You mention you "can't use a thin kerf" blade. Is this due to the size of the riving knife, and if so, is there no option to switch out that knife for a thinner version? I'd like to move up to a nice cabinet saw from my trusty Craftsman w/Incra TSLS-32 setup and these are things I'll need to know when making my own decision about which saw down the line. Thanks.


----------



## FMG (Jun 1, 2009)

Sherwood,
Great review. I just bought a GO690 about 10 months ago and am very pleased also. I am using a Forest Woodworker II thin kerf (3/32) blade with no trouble. Thought you might want to try that. How do you like the shop fox base? I have an HTC3000 and it works but not overly impressed. The shop fox casters and stabilizer/leveling set up looks a little nicer but never saw one up close.


----------



## Recut (Sep 13, 2009)

I also have a Grizzly and have been extremely happy with it. Up until now the only complaint I have had with my saw was the dust pickup. Thanks for the idea of the weather stripping on the cabinet door. I hope it helps. I hope you have nothing but happy experiences with your new saw.

The only problem that I have heard from others is the inability to find the On-switch without looking down for it. I resolved this small issue with a stick-on button. This was at the suggestion of a friend that happens to be blind.


----------



## Sherwood (Jan 13, 2011)

RUINTUIT,

The Riving Blade or Splitter can accommodate a body of .071 ~ .094 and a kerf of .102 ~ .126. This is printed on the Riving Knife. As far as I know Grizzly does not offer a solution for thin kerf blades unless the blade falls into the thicknesses above.

I figure the saw has a 3hp motor so I have opted for blades on the thick side. Might help with stability too. Not sure.

Dave


----------



## Sherwood (Jan 13, 2011)

FMG,

Thanks for the suggestion on the blade.

I have seen a lot of negative comments on the Shop Fox base but I'm quite satisfied with mine. I have one on my table saw which is about 500lbs and it handles it well and is stable.

I also have one on my band saw which does not stretch its capacity at all due to the relatively light weight of ~200lbs and one on my drill press.

Dave


----------



## Sherwood (Jan 13, 2011)

Recut,

Thanks for the suggestion for the on button. I have the same issue since it is flush.

Dave


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a friend that just bought this saw not that long ago and is very pleased with it.


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice review Sherwood and congrats on the new saw. I like the idea of weatherstripping and the cable.

I think that Grizzly offers a really good value for the money.

With the saw being 3hp most would probably just use a reg keff blade since it's got the muscle behind it.

Welcome to LJ btw also  Looking forward to other reviews and projects.

Kevin


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Congratulations on your new saw. I've had my G0690 for about a year and it has performed wonderfully.

Thanks for the weatherstripping tip! Why didn't I think of that? LOL!


----------



## mrjoeg (Jan 14, 2011)

Good job on the 12/2 so cord with the NEMA L- 620 plug.


----------



## Tommyboy62 (Feb 29, 2016)

Just purchased the G0690 and will be delivered tomorrow. Stay tuned for updates on the good and hopefully not good!


----------

